# Rocking horse



## Puumies (Dec 17, 2007)

Here is a photo of rocking horse that I made. Actually I did two of those. One for a client and another to my own kids.
It's made of pine and stained to brown and lacquered.








Pauli


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Great piece, well done. I bet it took some time


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## LarrySch (Dec 31, 2007)

Now that a real rocking horse........very well done. How did you do the layout of the horse?


----------



## Puumies (Dec 17, 2007)

I got plans from The Woodworker-magazine (oct'97). Here's couple of photos from the building. It's really easy to make, but takes a lot patience with all the sanding.







































Pauli


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Puumies said:


> I got plans from The Woodworker-magazine (oct'97). Here's couple of photos from the building. It's really easy to make, but takes a lot patience with all the sanding.
> 
> Pauli


Paul what tool did you use to remove the unwanted wood?


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Puumies said:


> I got plans from The Woodworker-magazine (oct'97). Here's couple of photos from the building. It's really easy to make, but takes a lot patience with all the sanding.
> 
> Pauli


Paul what tool did you use to remove the unwanted wood?


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Puumies (Dec 17, 2007)

I use a little bit brutal way to get the unwanted wood out. Here's my tools for that job:







Not a very traditional way to go, but in my opinion it's the results that counts.

Pauli


----------



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

Is there any way you could post the plans for that horse, or tell me how I could get them. That horse is awesome and I am thinking of making a rocking horse for my son. Thanks


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

Puumies said:


> I use a little bit brutal way to get the unwanted wood out. Here's my tools for that job:
> View attachment 3017
> 
> Not a very traditional way to go, but in my opinion it's the results that counts.
> ...


Actually, this is a great idea. I watch a lot of Charles Neil woodworking videos, and he uses angle grinders pretty regularly to create a "live edge" on some of his projects. 

Sure beats the heck out of a hammer and chisel!

The horse looks great!

Bobby


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That is some beautiful work my man. I had to show my wife and my daughters and I have to tell you that the whole family loves this project. Absolutely gorgeous.
Ken


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thats very nice hell yea on the grinder now thats hacking wood


----------



## smallenginepower (Nov 9, 2010)

wow very impressive you guys do so good work


----------

